# Editieren



## Deibels (22. April 2007)

Huhu,
ich weiss ihr arbeitet dran. Leider ist mir aufgefallen das ich wohl mehrfach den gleichen fehler gemacht habe bei eintragen.
Mappunkte---> 2te. Seite ( wo die Materialart eimgetragen wird) habe ich statt auf das bereits eingeblendete von mir zuvor eingetragene Material immer nur auf weiter geklickt da im eintrage Fenster der Schriftzug z.B. Hügelgrab- Eisenerz stand. dadur tritt natürlich der Fehler auf das wir etliche gleiche Namen bei der Suche hätten.
Sorry habs anfäglich ein wenig verpeilt und hoffe das irgenwie anzupassen macht nicht zuviel Arbeit

Gruss Deibels


----------



## Myronn (22. April 2007)

Kriegen wir diese Woche sicher alles hin Deibels! Ist im Moment halt bisserl schwierig, weil die Jungs alle in Münster sind. Aber morgen geht die Arbeit ja weiter! Wir haben so einige Sachen zu korrigieren auf der Map. Und es fehlen ja auch noch ne Menge Punkte. 

Bei den Quests geht es auch sehr langsam voran, aber das ist auch ein Bereich, der richtig viel Arbeit macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schaffen wir schon!


----------

